# Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll



## Srexy (Aug 3, 2000)

I have noticed a decrease in my fuel economy recently and as I have 17k miles on them have decided to replace the spark plugs. 
There seems to be a lot of differing opinions on what is the best plug for the 1.8t - I thought that a poll might at least establish a consensus.
Please add choices as you see fit and describe briefly what you choose and why.


----------



## FastCougar (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (wolfsburg_de)*

What are you thinking??? Platinum retains heat and in a forced induction environment, that is bad ... very bad! This can lead to detonation, which can lead to worse. If you have a turbo engine, or any forced induction engine for that matter, stay clear away from platinum plugs.


[Modified by FastCougar, 11:35 AM 12-18-2001]


----------



## Srexy (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (FastCougar)*

Not much of a consensus yet... Do we agree that copper is as serviceable as the platinum?


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Srexy)*

Not as serviceable - copper is better.


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (wolfsburg_de)*

FWIW, I had the stock platunum NGK plugs for the first 20K and they worked great. I got better mileage then than I do now, and my performance seems to be down lately (although I don't think that's due to the plugs). I now use the Bosch F7LTCR and they work fine. I'm going to give my car a thorough inspection next week on a lift (all boost/intake hose clamps, exhaust leaks, check/lube Forge valve, adjust N75 valve to spec, anything else I think of). I pulled the #4 plug a couple weeks ago after 7K miles of use and it looks fine.


----------



## TUR-80 (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (FastCougar)*

If I had $1 for everytime I saw someone post "platinum spark plugs are bad for your car", I'd be rich by now.
IF PLATINUM PLUGS ARE SO BAD, WHY DO VW AND AUDI FIT THEM AS STANDARD TO OUR CARS? 
Give it a break...


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (FastCougar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What are you thinking??? Platinum retains heat and in a forced induction environment, that is bad ... very bad! This can lead to detonation, which can lead to worse. If you have a turbo engine, or any forced induction engine for that matter, stay clear away from platinum plugs.

[Modified by FastCougar, 11:35 AM 12-18-2001][HR][/HR]​People sometimes get confused. there is next to no platinum in a platinum plug, it is just a coating. it accounts for less than 1/10th of 1% of the metal in the plug, so it won't have any noticable effect on heat retention. just like titanium is not good for cutting or corrosion resistance, but the titanium oxide it forms on the surface is one of the best, thats why a carbide blade with 10% titanium cuts as well(maybe better if carbide/titanium holds it's shape better) as a 100% titanium blade. Try not to think of a product as what it says in big letters on the package. Companies don't coat something with a very expensive element just to make it pretty, they do it for the properties of that element. do you really think all the engineers at bosch and VW missed something that they could have just asked you about.


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (TUR-80)*

ditto


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (jim wilson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]People sometimes get confused. there is next to no platinum in a platinum plug, it is just a coating. it accounts for less than 1/10th of 1% of the metal in the plug, so it won't have any noticable effect on heat retention. just like titanium is not good for cutting or corrosion resistance, but the titanium oxide it forms on the surface is one of the best, thats why a carbide blade with 10% titanium cuts as well(maybe better if carbide/titanium holds it's shape better) as a 100% titanium blade. [HR][/HR]​Jim, your losing it here with your analogy, Sometimes they coat Carbide & Tool Steel cutters with TiN(Gold colored) coating. It is a Titanium Nitride that is very hard and slippery, aiding with tool life and increased SFPM & throughput. No such thing as a Titanium blade or cutter, it is way to soft to cut anything with. But I understand where your going with the argument.


----------



## FastCougar (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (jim wilson)*

I wasn't aware that they came from the factory with platinum plugs ... sorry for my mis-assumption. I had a 99 Cougar with a 75shot ZEX kit running very low 14's and when researching the best practices for running nitrous and forced induction, this is what I ran accross. Every site/resource kept saying "stay away from platinum!", so, I listened.
Each site also said "retard timing", "get 1 to 2 step colder plugs", and "run 93+ octane gas". Since I couldn't retard the timing, I went 1 step colder on copper plugs (killing 2 birds with 1 stone) and always ran 93 octane. I ran the system at least twice a week and often went through a full 10lbs bottle on weekends. This lasted 8 months and I never had a single problem ... nada ... no pinging, flawless plugs when spot checked every month, etc.
My thinking is that perhaps they used platinum, but make up for it's heat retension by getting the plug 1 to 2 steps colder. Again, knowing what they are doing, they probably retard timing as well when on boost.


----------



## Spilner (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Srexy)*

need more input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Srexy)*

I'm doing the spark plug experiment thing on my 1.8T. I'm getting all sorts of opinions. That's a good thing. Yes, 1.8T's do come with platinum plugs as a standard. If you are just into getting "new" ones, get the stock replacement. There are many brands that are equivalent to the stock ones. It's just a matter of how much you are willing to spend.


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Srexy)*

I'm getting the Denso Iridium IK22's installed next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Garrison (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (mimikos)*

My .02...
If we have an aluminum head, which I believe we do, then you should not ever use something like a Splitfire, Bousch Platinum, etc. It will overtime breakup the lining that the sparkplug plugs into. I have seen many sparkplugs shoot out of an engine due to these types of plugs being used, along with heavy boost levels...







You will then either have to have it rethreaded, or use a helocoil... either way it is not a good idea to run something like this in an aluminum head. If it comes with Platinum from the factory, then I would stick with the factory ones.... you never will notice a difference from the $10 per plug to the factory $1.29 per plug...


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Garrison)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Garrison* »_My .02...
If we have an aluminum head, which I believe we do, then you should not ever use something like a Splitfire, Bousch Platinum, etc. It will overtime breakup the lining that the sparkplug plugs into. I have seen many sparkplugs shoot out of an engine due to these types of plugs being used, along with heavy boost levels...







You will then either have to have it rethreaded, or use a helocoil... either way it is not a good idea to run something like this in an aluminum head. If it comes with Platinum from the factory, then I would stick with the factory ones.... you never will notice a difference from the $10 per plug to the factory $1.29 per plug...


----------



## medium cool (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Garrison)*

Completely agree. Stick with the stock plug and avoid the ultra cheap and the exotic. The "advantages" are in one's head...no reference to the engine...


----------



## VolksDude (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (TUR-80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TUR-80* »_IF PLATINUM PLUGS ARE SO BAD, WHY DO VW AND AUDI FIT THEM AS STANDARD TO OUR CARS? 

Finally...someone else that understands!!!!


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (VolksDude)*

damn i need to change my plugs and no one can give a good answer besides "stick with stock"







oh well


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Seanathan`)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanathan`* »_damn i need to change my plugs and no one can give a good answer besides "stick with stock"







oh well









Perhaps VW chose those plugs because they work best with the engine? 
bah, what does VW know anyway? They got nothing on the armchair "mechanics" on the vortex..


----------



## Gatorfreak (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (caj1)*

<stupid Q>What IS the stock plug? Can it be purchased outside the dealership? How much are they?</stupid Q>


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Gatorfreak)*

The stock plug in my 1.8T were the NGK PFR6Q's. Yes they are platinum plugs. Yes they can be purchased outside the dealership. I've seen them for about $11-12/each online.


----------



## INADAZE (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (hungalicious)*

How often should you be changing your plugs? I don't know if mine has been changed. I took it in for a 30K tuneup and I don't recall seeing plugs on the receipt.


----------



## HNDAETR (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Garrison)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Garrison* »_My .02...
If we have an aluminum head, which I believe we do, then you should not ever use something like a Splitfire, Bousch Platinum, etc. It will overtime breakup the lining that the sparkplug plugs into. I have seen many sparkplugs shoot out of an engine due to these types of plugs being used, along with heavy boost levels...







You will then either have to have it rethreaded, or use a helocoil... either way it is not a good idea to run something like this in an aluminum head. If it comes with Platinum from the factory, then I would stick with the factory ones.... you never will notice a difference from the $10 per plug to the factory $1.29 per plug...

My car came off the truck (feb. 2001) with 14 miles on it and it came with NGK laser plat. plugs PFR6Q, only instead of the PFR6Q # they had an audi vw logo on them, if your car comes with a $1.29 "factory" plug then you are a lucky son of a b!tch, unfortunately my car came with plugs that run around $12 ea. at the local parts store. I guess what I'm trying to say is; I dont think the factory plugs for all 1.8t's are autolites. If you think platinum plugs damage your head when you are putting them in and taking them out then stop trying to put them in your d!ck, and put them into your car. All plugs of all materials will cause damage to your heads due to removal and re-installation, so follow these simple rules: 1. coat the threads with antisieze compound. 2. torque to factory specs.


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (FastCougar)*

All the spark plug theory has been discussed here before, and chris86vw did some testing a while back with plugs as well. I'll summarize:
1. Copper is better 
2. Multiground plugs (like the F7LTCR) last longer but shield the spark, leading to lesser performance
3. The cheapo Autolite 3923 works very, very well. It is a single ground copper plug that costs $1 a piece. Works well with chipped and K04 cars also.
4. VW includes platinum plugs so they can claim a 40K change interval, not because they work better.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_
Perhaps VW chose those plugs because they work best with the engine? 
bah, what does VW know anyway? They got nothing on the armchair "mechanics" on the vortex..









Yeah I'm really an armchair mechanic.







Glad you know me so well to make such an assumption. I was making a joke, I think you missed the whole "







" thing.
And if VW new better, I think they would've gave us better coilpacks, oh wait, maybe better window regulators.











_Modified by Seanathan` at 8:23 AM 7-5-2003_


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Srexy)*

autolite copper's should be on the list. They run perfect in my car! $1.07 each.. gapped at .028.
no misfires, no burnt out coil's.


----------



## UMDKappy (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (smd3)*

just picked up the ngk bkr7e's...theyre copper and one heat range colder than stock..cost me around 15 bucks at foreign autopart, i have 44k on the car, never changed plugs, decided it was time, cuz performance is lacking and gas mileage is aweful


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (UMDKappy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UMDKappy* »_just picked up the ngk bkr7e's...theyre copper and one heat range colder than stock..cost me around 15 bucks at foreign autopart, i have 44k on the car, never changed plugs, decided it was time, cuz performance is lacking and gas mileage is aweful

That's where my confusion lies. If someone can clear this up. From what I recall reading and hearing....
BKR6E is ONE heat range colder than stock
BKR7E is TWO heat range colder than stock. 
Can someone confirm this? I have the 6E's in my car at the moment and all is well.


----------



## GTI-Turbo (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (hungalicious)*

The 1.8T FAQ has a plug write up as well, which covers a lot of this material.
For the record, the NGK BKR7E is one (1) heat range colder. The 6E is two ranges colder, the 5E is three ranges, and so on...


----------



## Highwayman (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (GTI-Turbo)*

Hi everybody, 
As you can tell, I don't post too often - but I thought I might be useful on this issue. I work in the engineering department for a sparkplug company (one of the BIGGIES) on the production side of the business. 
If there is one or two burning technical questions you guys wanted answered, I could take them to the guys in product engineering to get them answered. Everybody LOVES cars where I work - believe me. I'm always up for learning more myself - so fire away...


----------



## El Romano Loco (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Highwayman)*

Is copper better than platinum?








A
cheers Rex!!


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (TUR-80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TUR-80* »_IF PLATINUM PLUGS ARE SO BAD, WHY DO VW AND AUDI FIT THEM AS STANDARD TO OUR CARS? 


As pointed out platinum works for long plug life, but not best performance. VW needs the long plug life to sell people cars now since you can buy a malibu that will go for 100K miles before a "tune up". Yes in general the factory does know more then the average vortex member, however there goal is not performance, while 99% of the people here alooking for plugs, it is.


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (GTI-Turbo)*

From NGK specs 2=Hot, 11= Cold
From this 7E is one range colder, 6E is stock, 5E is 1 heat range hotter
Specs are here>>>http://www.sparkplugs.com/images/ngksparkplug.jpg

_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-Turbo* »_The 1.8T FAQ has a plug write up as well, which covers a lot of this material.
For the record, the NGK BKR7E is one (1) heat range colder. The 6E is two ranges colder, the 5E is three ranges, and so on...


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (9VW23yrs)*

note also, ik20s are stock heat range, ik22s are a range colder


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (El Romano Loco)*


_Quote »_Is copper better than platinum?

Copper is better for a high output engine because of the larger electrode (can remove comb. chamber heat at a faster rate than a "thin wire" platinum plug).
Bosch F5DPOR Platins are better than copper plugs, but most people are a little alarmed at paying $100 for a set of plugs.


----------



## bigbwoy (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Electron Man)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (bigbwoy)*

so for those of you running ngk bkr7e-11, what do you have them gapped at? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jolf GTI (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (boraIV)*

Besides the personal prefernce, which spark-plugs should I use (GIAC X-chipped car) with my car? Since it's chipped, ya know...
I'm also located in hot climate


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Jolf GTI)*

I guess chipping has to be included in this, and if more than chipping is used.
If its stock just keep using stock plugs, but what happens when you add a little more boost than VW was contemplating? will a one range cooler plug be better always? on what ocassions will it be better or worst? at what boost levels should you go 2 range colder etc....
This is a complicated topic as all of these have to be adressed, maybe not necessarilly going into brands, but saying what materials and what heat ranges and then each can go out and buy whatever brand fulfills this.


----------



## GoosNit (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Giancarlo)*

Bump as I've been wondering the exact same thing. Going to do plugs soon I'm thinking as I'm at 17,000 miles, and contemplating the Denso Iridiums. Did some homework on http://www.sparkplugs.com so I'm not totally dumb but I don't know if I should go w/20's or 22's a range colder. I am chipped and plan on TB exhaust in the future, maybe an intercooler, etc etc (where does it really end







). But alas I cant' do a phatty turbo setup.
So with a KO3 sport/Revo 4bar chipped blah blah blah should I go a range colder??
THANKS










_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_I guess chipping has to be included in this, and if more than chipping is used.
If its stock just keep using stock plugs, but what happens when you add a little more boost than VW was contemplating? will a one range cooler plug be better always? on what ocassions will it be better or worst? at what boost levels should you go 2 range colder etc....
This is a complicated topic as all of these have to be adressed, maybe not necessarilly going into brands, but saying what materials and what heat ranges and then each can go out and buy whatever brand fulfills this.


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (GoosNit)*

ok, but what should they be gapped at? heheh please, i want to do this today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI-Turbo (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (boraIV)*

From the 1.8T Plug FAQ:
*avoid BKR7E-11 as the factory gap is too large, .042*
>> That is when they are gapped correctly (.028) the angle is to steep for a good burn. You want the BKR7E, not the BKR7E-11.
Anyway, the gap for a one range colder plug is .028
======================================
>FROM THE FAQ<
Stock spark plugs NGK PFR6Q stock gap .032"
--Common replacements
Autolite 3923
Autolite 3922 (one heat range colder)
Denso Iridium IK20
Denso Iridium IK22 (one heat range colder)
Bosch F7LTCR
NGK BKR7E (Race plug, one range colder)
*avoid BKR7E-11 as the factory gap is too large, .042*
For every additional 50HP over stock, a general rule is:
--1 heat range colder 
--gap shrinks by .004
So, a chipped 1.8T would make good use ofa plug one range colder gapped to .028
Reference: From NGK's FAQ: Spark Plug Gap
"Another consideration that should be taken into account is the extent of any modifications that you may have made to the engine. As an example, when you raise compression or add forced induction (a turbo system, nitrous or supercharger kit) you must reduce the gap (about .004" for every 50 hp you add). However, when you add a high power ignition system (such as those offered by MSD, Crane, Nology) you can open the gap from .002-.005"."
>END FAQ<


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (GTI-Turbo)*

Well damn, I couldn't find a place that sold BKR7E i could only find the -11 part. I guess i'll be getting some autolites. Thanks for the info, i guess i neglected the FAQ.


----------



## swett (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (boraIV)*

What about sparkplugs.com? http://www.sparkplugs.com/resu...BKR7E
-Ian


----------



## Anthony.L (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (swett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swett* »_What about sparkplugs.com? http://www.sparkplugs.com/resu...BKR7E
-Ian

Yup, I ordered two sets from them last week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Miki Kanazawa (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Srexy)*

None of you guys change your plugs seasonally?
I've probably tried all the plugs one can get at Autozone. Made a database so I can compare ignition advance (VAG-COM) to weather conditions.
The plug that works best for me is one of the plain Bosch platinums.


----------



## 337drew (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Miki Kanazawa)*

How often should a chipped 1.8T have it's plugs changed?


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (TUR-80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TUR-80* »_If I had $1 for everytime I saw someone post "platinum spark plugs are bad for your car", I'd be rich by now.
IF PLATINUM PLUGS ARE SO BAD, WHY DO VW AND AUDI FIT THEM AS STANDARD TO OUR CARS? 
Give it a break...









The main advantage invoked by the manufacturing and the use of Platinum Tipped Spark plugs over the "Conventional" Copper Plugs (and I don't mean that in a bad way) is that it cuts down on environmental waste, and to a certain point, New Car Warranties.
Platinum tipped plugs typically have a much longer serviceable life span than conventional copper plugs
Pro and Cons.... Manufacturers warranty and the "All Service" included for "X" Number of years is good for the Manufacturers, since it costs them less in that they are "longer lasting".
Cons... They typically don't offer the same performance as a conventional copper plug (mind you, 99% of you won't be able to FEEL or Quantifiably Evaluate the difference between OEM platinum vs Copper Plug). As well, Backyard mechanics and enthusiasts get Raked for the cost of Platinum Tipped Plugs vs Conventional Copper Plugs, in that they typically don't cost 4-5x the price to make.
Save you time and money, go OEM in 95% of the cases. If you at Stage 3, then perhaps it's worth going the route of Copper or "Alternate" type plugs.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (emumtl)*

For me, not having to worry about changing plugs every 10K (and associated risks to damaging the head, interlocking threads, damaging the coil, etc.) outweigh the negligible performance difference between platinum and copper. I agree, stick with stock unless you've done some serious modifications.


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (caj1)*

I have read this thread and I still don't know what is one temp range COLDER than the stock NGK PFR6Q?


----------



## Miki Kanazawa (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (not_too_shabby)*

If you go straight by the book, it would be a PFR7Q. You'd have to verify that's a valid part number though. NGK doesn't always follow their own rules when it comes to assigning part numbers.


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Miki Kanazawa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Miki Kanazawa* »_If you go straight by the book, it would be a PFR7Q. You'd have to verify that's a valid part number though. NGK doesn't always follow their own rules when it comes to assigning part numbers.

Ok. Will check into it. Now the next question is, should I run the colder plug since I am chipped and live in AZ.


----------



## bigbwoy (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (not_too_shabby)*

Seems like the NGK Laser Platinum that is one range colder than stock is the PFR7B. That is what APR gives with the Stage III. ECStuning also sells this for the 1.8T, advertised as one range colder than stock.


----------



## VW-GTi (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (dbrowne1)*

Where could i get those bosch spark plugs that everyone voted for??


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (bigbwoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigbwoy* »_Seems like the NGK Laser Platinum that is one range colder than stock is the PFR7B. That is what APR gives with the Stage III. ECStuning also sells this for the 1.8T, advertised as one range colder than stock.

You're probably right since PFR7Q doesn't exist in sparkplugs.com database.


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (not_too_shabby)*

Yes, they are the PFR7B as someone pointed out.
http://www.sparkplugs.com has them for 11 bux each, much cheaper than the 55 from ECS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
These are my next purchase!


----------



## Garrison (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (HNDAETR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HNDAETR* »_
My car came off the truck (feb. 2001) with 14 miles on it and it came with NGK laser plat. plugs PFR6Q, only instead of the PFR6Q # they had an audi vw logo on them, if your car comes with a $1.29 "factory" plug then you are a lucky son of a b!tch, unfortunately my car came with plugs that run around $12 ea. at the local parts store. I guess what I'm trying to say is; I dont think the factory plugs for all 1.8t's are autolites. If you think platinum plugs damage your head when you are putting them in and taking them out then stop trying to put them in your d!ck, and put them into your car. All plugs of all materials will cause damage to your heads due to removal and re-installation, so follow these simple rules: 1. coat the threads with antisieze compound. 2. torque to factory specs.








OKAY







What did this accomplish? Like I mentioned before, spark plugs are basically all the same. You are not going to notice any power gain, or for that matter loss, with less or more expensive plugs. If you read through my note you will see that I say to keep/ or buy the stock plugs. If they cost $12 a piece then great!!! Spend the $48 and shut the hell up, and stop fu$&ing whining...


----------



## Bolsen (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Srexy)*

Stock.


----------



## Dog_Eater (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Electron Man)*

Poor jim wilson that is the second time I have had to see him post that and I am sure its not the last.


----------



## Road America (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Dog_Eater)*

After almost a year, what is the general feeling on this topic now? A friend of mine is running Bosch triple platinum (not sure the model) on his 2000 1.8t with an Upsolute chip, aftermarket DV and cone filter air intake.
To put it bluntly, his car is running like sh*t. He thinks one of the O2's are bad, he's on his 3rd MAF. At idle it's rough, once at FT it seams to run fine and if he runs the car real hard, the "check engine" light will go off. Only to pop back on once it idles for a minute or two.
So, after spending the last 4 hours searching for every post with the word "spark plug" I see that everybody has different feelings on this.
He thinks his car is running rich, I'm trying to tell him that if on O2 is dead, he's running lean. He wants to pull his plugs to see how they look. I figure, why not pop in a set of the real cheap coppers listed here, at 028 gap and see what happens.
I'll let you know tonight.


----------



## exS4 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Road America)*

He "Thinks" he's running "Rich" and you "Think" he's running "Lean"?
My advise is: Don't "THINK"... Find-out for sure using a wideband Dyno!
Word to the wise: This is not something you wanna "Think"(guess/hope) you are right about!
(Unless your friend can afford a new engine!)


_Modified by exS4 at 5:07 PM 4-8-2004_


----------



## Road America (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (exS4)*

I agree 100% on the guessing part. I have not seen his car for a while, has less than zero money to do any real diagnostic testing. I'm at the point to pay for it so he doesn't damage the damn car. He asked if he could come over, use my tools to pull the plugs to see what they look like. I agreed so I could find out what he's talking about and see what else he's bolted on. I'm also tempted to let him borrow my A/F guage that is supposed to be in my SC'd 928 that is currently in storage.
The "symptoms" he told me usually point to a lean car. Not to mention, last time I checked that if a O2 sensor is bad or not working, the computer will default to a lean mode to avoid dumping fuel in to the air. A standard "feature" of OBD II. I could be wrong here, if so, I'm sure someone will tell me. 
Reason why I think the O2 is bad: he had a dealer run the codes about 6 months ago, one was bad then. I don't think he's changed them yet. He doesn't want to spend the $$ to make it run right, he wants to spend money to make it faster. He fails to realize you have to do one before the other, not in the order he's doing it.


_Modified by Road America at 5:17 PM 4-8-2004_


----------



## EliteDubs (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
As pointed out platinum works for long plug life, but not best performance. VW needs the long plug life to sell people cars now since you can buy a malibu that will go for 100K miles before a "tune up". Yes in general the factory does know more then the average vortex member, however there goal is not performance, while 99% of the people here alooking for plugs, it is.

thanks for clearing that up for alot of people on here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (EliteDubs)*

I can't believe someone opened this can of worms.








I run what come with my Stage III kit: NGK PFR7B.


----------



## Eldi (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (bigbwoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigbwoy* »_Seems like the NGK Laser Platinum that is one range colder than stock is the PFR7B. That is what APR gives with the Stage III. ECStuning also sells this for the 1.8T, advertised as one range colder than stock.

Thats right. It comes with the APR kit.
PFR7B originally came stock inside the good old Audi S2 Sport Quattro between 1984 -87' (Stock 306 BHP !). It is 1 heat range colder than the stock PFR6Q that comes inside our motors.
According to NGK, the letter "Q" in the end of the part# indicates "special application", so I can only guess that this directly relates to V.A.G having signed an OEM agreement with NGK (NTK) on these plugs for our range of engines and defined it this way. 
To learn more from NGK, go to: http://www.ngk.de/en/


----------



## bluanutonu (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Srexy)*

The ceramic piece on the plug removes the heat from the combustion chamber......not the platinum or copper piece.
Copper plugs are better for higher temps; but they don't last as long. 
Because they don't last long; the factory won't use them. This is why Audi and VW use them. Not becasue they are any better.
This is a fact. Known throughout the industry.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Road America)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Road America* »_
The "symptoms" he told me usually point to a lean car. Not to mention, last time I checked that if a O2 sensor is bad or not working, the computer will default to a lean mode to avoid dumping fuel in to the air. A standard "feature" of OBD II. I could be wrong here, if so, I'm sure someone will tell me. 


I thought the computer defaults to a rich mode to avoid damaging the engine.


----------



## B618TA4 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (DubberNix)*

NGK BKR7E 
First thing I did when I got the car.
Sure the stock plugs may be fine for stock boost level under normal driving.
Beat on the car on the hotter days and see how long before you notice nice aluminum sparkles on the plugs. 
Think about this, guys run high boost on stock plugs and there are guys who run nitrous on stock fuel setup, etc.. etc.. Just because it's done, doesn't mean it's done RIGHT. Only a matter of time.... booommm ... It's like the guy that tells you he runs 20psi on 87 octane gas.







Kabooommmm... 
Ever see what happens to Platinum plugs in a 500+ RWHP boosted V8? LOLs Actually, I should say... ever see what happens to pistons??? 
Doesn't quite matter, the point here is to get rid of completely or minimize pre-ignition... copper and the correct heat range will make your pistons happy.







(Obviously, enough fuel also..







)


----------



## 2OVTurboJetta (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (B618TA4)*

I think the BKR7E are overkill on a chipped car with the stock turbo. I went with the BKR6Es and am very happy. My understanding is that the 6E's will actually act as if the are about 1/2 a heat range cooler than stock anyway (larger electrode).











_Modified by 2OVTurboJetta at 9:19 AM 4-10-2004_


----------



## Kyle18t (Feb 20, 2004)

Nothing like a poll to get people arguing over spark plugs again...
They should maybe bold and underline the FAQ's or take it off cause no one reads it.
IT's spark plugs people, Just use copper and change every 6500 miles.
I used the autolites and didn't like them, Then i tried the champions and like them.
Just try out different plugs and make a judgment, It's not a crazy HP loss or gain.
My 2 cents.
Kyle


----------



## keegan (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (Kyle18t)*

I have used almost all that you have listed and had the best performance but shortest lifespan from
Bosch Supers FR6DC $.99 at Autozone.


----------



## B618TA4 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (Kyle18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kyle18t* »_I used the autolites and didn't like them, Then i tried the champions and like them.
Just try out different plugs and make a judgment, It's not a crazy HP loss or gain.
My 2 cents.
Kyle


I NEVER had much luck with Autolites in V8's either. I tried and tried but they would misfire sooner or later. On the other hand, NGK's have to date served me very well. Champions have had good luck in full race plug on a highly supercharged V8.


----------



## gtiownerskid (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (B618TA4)*

NGK BKR7EIX iridium
one step colder
drives like a dream so far (2 weeks since installation)


----------



## Road America (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (DubberNix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubberNix* »_
I thought the computer defaults to a rich mode to avoid damaging the engine.









I'm not saying I'm 100% right on this. I've read a few places where OBD II is required to run lean when something breaks to save the environment. It makes sense to me, do you really think the EPA gives a damn if your motor gets damaged? They only care about what's being spit out the tailpipe.

On the issue of bringing up this thread - At least I didn't start a new one!








I wanted to post the issues of my friends car and what happened when he switched plugs. I pulled his old ones to find Bosch Triple Platinum. Now from all the threads I read about possible spark plug / running issues, the gap seams to be damn important (duh) just for kicks I measured the gap on the Triple Bosch, to say they were over gapped would be an understatement. Then again, you can't really gap a triple plug, or at least it's not very easy.
So I gapped the new autolights (standard heat range) to .028 (remember, his car is chipped, different DV, & intake) and installed, torqued to 19ft lbs. The car was a slug in low rpm's before, that issue was resolved. He told me the next day the cold start issue is now gone too. It used to buck like a mule when cold. 
So, what did I learn here? Did the copper plug fix the problem? Doubt it was a copper vs platinum issue here. He just had the completely wrong plug in the car. Lesson learned.
The old plugs also showed a rich mixture. I still think his O2 sensor is a bit messed up. Ok, I know it is since the last time he was at the dealer, they told him so.
He has an AWD motor, time to start shopping for super cheap O2 sensors!



_Modified by Road America at 2:01 PM 4-12-2004_


----------



## cjb (Jul 11, 2001)

Anybody else have this problem?
I bought the Autolite 3923's, and they came with a pretty big gap - ~.040". I gapped them to ~.031" and installed a week ago, but now some of my old cold start issues have come back...in the morning it often stumbles at startup. Is that too much of a change in gap? What did your Autolites come gapped to? Maybe I'll try the Bosch...


----------



## Road America (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (cjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjb* »_Anybody else have this problem?
I bought the Autolite 3923's, and they came with a pretty big gap - ~.040". I gapped them to ~.031" and installed a week ago, but now some of my old cold start issues have come back...in the morning it often stumbles at startup. Is that too much of a change in gap? What did your Autolites come gapped to? Maybe I'll try the Bosch...

I didn't measure the gap before, just gapped them to .028 and installed.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Road America)*

i keep reading that the triple platinum plug is bad, but its at the top of the damn list, i don't get it...


----------



## drm916 (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*

I run autolite coppers 3922. 
Hopefully the copper tip will melt before my motor does...


----------



## bluanutonu (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_i keep reading that the triple platinum plug is bad, but its at the top of the damn list, i don't get it...









None of the people that voted for the Platinum plugs have read any further than the Poll.


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (caj1)*



caj1 said:


> Perhaps VW chose those plugs because they work best with the engine? ]
> No, actually VW chose platinum plugs for longevity reasons, they just plain last longer and your average consumer doesn't want nor care about changing their plugs.


----------



## KGilman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (cjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjb* »_Anybody else have this problem?
I bought the Autolite 3923's, and they came with a pretty big gap - ~.040". I gapped them to ~.031" and installed a week ago, but now some of my old cold start issues have come back...in the morning it often stumbles at startup. Is that too much of a change in gap? What did your Autolites come gapped to? Maybe I'll try the Bosch...

Platinum plugs do take longer to warm up...maybe that's part of the problem.


----------



## AbS (Nov 3, 2003)

Has anyone tried the Bosch F5DP0R spark plugs?


----------



## bluanutonu (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Garrison)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Garrison* »_ 








OKAY







What did this accomplish? Like I mentioned before, spark plugs are basically all the same. You are not going to notice any power gain, or for that matter loss, with less or more expensive plugs. If you read through my note you will see that I say to keep/ or buy the stock plugs. If they cost $12 a piece then great!!! Spend the $48 and shut the hell up, and stop fu$&ing whining... 

You will gain power from the lower combustion temps that will help reduce pinging and you can run higher boost with them as well. How does that sounds, chump. Who understands how a spark plug works? Not you.
The ceramic piece has more to do with performance than the material the electrode is made up of.


----------



## Sleeper GM (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Electron Man)*

NGK 7's. I have tried alot including the IK20's and NGk out perform.


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

I went from stock to the NGK BKR7E and noticed a difference in engine noise. The E's made my engine quieter compared to the stock NGK. To make sure I wasn't loosing it, I swapped the stock back in and sure enough engine noise was up.









Other than that I have no issues with the 7E series.


----------



## xxdizankxx (Jun 26, 2003)

One more for NGK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (xxdizankxx)*

*sigh*, don't flame me... but what the hell do I run in a chipped 1.8T for warmer (read: Texas) climates, and what should the gap be?


----------



## cjb (Jul 11, 2001)

Okay, anybody with a stock 1.8T use the NGK *BKR6E*? This should be a standard copper replacement - the BKR7E is one range colder, correct?


----------



## cjb (Jul 11, 2001)

Oh and here's a sort-of answer to my previous question: 

_Quote, originally posted by *NGK* »_NGK doesn't recommend adjusting the spark plug gap < or > .008". The reason for this is the ground electrode and center electrode won't line up properly, hindering spark plug performance.


I had to adjust more than that on my Autolite 3923's. I think I might try something else...


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (cjb)*

I just threw the bkr7e's in last night. Started up fine but didn't get a chance to drive around with em. I will test them tonight. 
I noticed that the car was idling rough still....
do i need to do TBA or reset ECU after changing the spark plugs?
thx


----------



## xxdizankxx (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Srexy)*

You guys may have already read this but if you havn't its at least food for thought.
It helped me greatly in making my decision.
http://forums.audiworld.com/a4...phtml


----------



## LeChefJosh (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (xxdizankxx)*

Very useful reading xxdizankxx, thanks for the link.
I'm running APR 93, intake, N75J + MBC, and 2.5" TB so I feel it might be time to change my plugs. I have some cold-start stumbling issues and a bouncy idle, which I hope new plugs might help with. Clearly there are a lot of things that can cause these problems, but for $12 a set, it's worth a shot. It looks like I could end up with a wee bit more performance too.
I'm looking to get a set of NGK BKR7E's and gapping them at 0.028. Or perhaps leaving them at 0.0315. Any reason I can't go 0.030 as a middle ground?
In reference to going with a colder plug, or altering the gap, does this make any difference depending on climate? Is one gap recommended over another for cold climates or warm climates? Up here in Rochester we've got warm summers and cold winters, so I want a plug I won't have to mess with.


----------



## xxdizankxx (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (LeChefJosh)*

I have never heard of climate effecting plug temps. I think they're too hot for any of that to effect them but what do I know?


----------



## cjb (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (xxdizankxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxdizankxx* »_You guys may have already read this but if you havn't its at least food for thought.
It helped me greatly in making my decision.
http://forums.audiworld.com/a4...phtml


Nice...that was good info. I think that settles it - I'll try the BRK6E's and see if it helps...


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (LeChefJosh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeChefJosh* »_
I'm looking to get a set of NGK BKR7E's and gapping them at 0.028. Or perhaps leaving them at 0.0315. Any reason I can't go 0.030 as a middle ground?


I wouldn't leave them, when I measured mine they were at 33,31,32,32. A nocked them all down to 28. After riding in them for a week or so, I am considering going back to the 6 series. My butt dyno says I have lost some power.


----------



## LeChefJosh (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (Stewz-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stewz-GTI* »_
I wouldn't leave them, when I measured mine they were at 33,31,32,32. A nocked them all down to 28. After riding in them for a week or so, I am considering going back to the 6 series. My butt dyno says I have lost some power. 

You feel you've lost power going to a colder plug? That's interesting. Any comments on going with a smaller gap, or any other effects of running different plugs?


----------



## White 1.8T (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (LeChefJosh)*

I'm also running NGK BKR7E's at a gap of .30 and my butt dyno tells me that I'm losing some power as well. I have no mis-fire problems with the wider gap.


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (LeChefJosh)*

I finally got to test my new plugs along with a fresh oil change.
I am using bkr7e with ~.028 gap. (hard to be exact)
Anyways, initial startup was fine. Started up right away. I noticed idling was rougher than usual when waiting for the needle to drop to 800rpm. Once the needle was idling at 800, it felt like the needle was not as steady as it used to be. This was the first startup before i had a chance to go for a drive. I finally drove it and it feels to be getting better. Idle is smoother now and steadier than it was the first day.
Anyone know if there's some sort of period for the plugs to get "broken in". It seems to be alot better than the initial day.
is it possible for some sort of odor from the plugs? i noticed some odor which i can't describe while driving.
Anyways, as for power....feels the same as with the bkr6e. Remind me again what the advantages of 7e's were....other than the colder plug removing more heat stuff.....what are we suppose to gain from heat removal if it feels the exact same?
gonna vag it for misfires tonight.


_Modified by dknl at 9:51 AM 4-21-2004_


----------



## White 1.8T (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (dknl)*

I would recommend reseting your computer so it has a fresh look at your plugs.


----------



## xxdizankxx (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (dknl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dknl* »_
Anyways, as for power....feels the same as with the bkr6e. Remind me again what the advantages of 7e's were....other than the colder plug removing more heat stuff.....what are we suppose to gain from heat removal if it feels the exact same?
gonna vag it for misfires tonight.

_Modified by dknl at 9:51 AM 4-21-2004_

I don't really think there is much of a gain as opposed to preventing a loss. I think that in the long run (100,000 mi. + ) it will pay off. It will be hard to "feel", its not going to be more than a couple hp at most.


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Which spark plug is best for the 1.8t? - Poll (xxdizankxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxdizankxx* »_
I don't really think there is much of a gain as opposed to preventing a loss. I think that in the long run (100,000 mi. + ) it will pay off. It will be hard to "feel", its not going to be more than a couple hp at most.

i don't get it...
are u saying less heat will pay off after 100000 miles or are you saying the plug type will pay off after 100000 miles. Just wondering becuz the bkr7e is copper which will not last as long as the platinum OEM piece.


----------



## LeChefJosh (Nov 20, 2002)

APR recommends the stock plugs for my setup (APR 93, 2.5" TB, CAI)


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

OKay,

I vag'ed my car for misfires and overall voltage to see if my 7e's were causing any problems.
I noticed I was getting some codes for intermitent low voltage. No misfires, but the codes kept coming back after I cleared them.
I inspected the battery which now has 75+ K on it. It needed replacing. I went out and got a RedTop Optima, popped it in.
Voltage codes are gone, and my power is back. The 7e's are just as 'crisp' as my 6's were back some 30K on the oddometer.
Engine noise is back up, if you recall I posted a drop in noise when I switched to the 7e's.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (cjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjb* »_Okay, anybody with a stock 1.8T use the NGK *BKR6E*? This should be a standard copper replacement - the BKR7E is one range colder, correct? 

Yup. Since I drive a STOCK 1.8T, I decided to run the STOCK heat range. Only 1500 on them...but so far, so good. A little smoother, and a few more mpg than my factory plugs...but that's probably because they were worn. I left my factory plugs in for 40k, I'll change these every 10k. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2OVTurboJetta (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re:*

I am going to put some new NGK BKR6E's in probably tonight. I had the stock units in there for about 32,000 miles (10,000 chipped) and I changed to the BKR6E's with a .28 gap and have been happy with them. Over the past few months I have been getting some of the cold start issues again and now that the car has 42,000 miles so I think it is time for a new set. I might go a little larger on the gap this time.... maybe .30 just to see how it goes. I hope my "new and improved" coil packs don't mind.







I will post pics of my old BKR6E's and the factory ones if anyone wants to see them.










_Modified by 2OVTurboJetta at 9:57 AM 5-3-2004_


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Re: (2OVTurboJetta)*

who carries the NGK plugs? I have a Pep Boys and an Auto Barn near my house...
i can get to a Napa but that place is garbage and has nothing in it...


----------



## 2OVTurboJetta (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: (hugemikeyd)*

I am not really sure. I think I got mine at Western Auto (crappy little place) but they had them. I just called around to see who sold them. I believe NAPA sold them too but they only had 3 in stock when I called.


----------



## xxdizankxx (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_who carries the NGK plugs? I have a Pep Boys and an Auto Barn near my house...
i can get to a Napa but that place is garbage and has nothing in it...

Anyone who sells plugs should have 'em unless you have an over-abundance of turbo charged vehicles in your nieghborhood.


----------



## evlgreg (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: (bluanutonu)*

Are you sure the F7LTCR is a Platinum plug? It was the stock plug on my car. I thought that the platinums were either 1 electrode, the +2 version, or the +4 version. It looks like it has a copper center electrode on the factory plug.


----------



## malta18T (Jan 6, 2004)

I am using F5DP0R , they have been in the car for 4 years now, not alot of miles but everything works fine


----------



## 2OVTurboJetta (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (malta18T)*

I changed my plugs last night and they didn't look bad at all. From what I heard the copper plugs would be toast with 10,000 miles but they probably could have gone at least another 5,000. Sorry the pics suck.... the digital I used is a POS and the lighting was poor. Anyone know why (see last pic) the platinum plug got the circular residue on the electrode? All 4 of them had it on there....









Oh, and no wise cracks about the 4th platinum plug..... It wasn't anything a magnet electrical taped to a socket extension couldn't get out of there.















BKR6E W/~10,000 chipped miles
























Stock Platinum Plugs W/~32,000 miles (10,000 chipped)



































_Modified by 2OVTurboJetta at 8:01 AM 5-4-2004_


----------



## KoolAidKid (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (2OVTurboJetta)*

Another set of plugs, 1 degree colder, is the ACDelco #9 Rapidfire plugs. About $4 each at most stores. They look almost identical to the stock ones with the tapered tip. I will be the guinne pig on these and I will let you know. They didnt have the NGK's which were 25 cents more expensive in stock. Figured what the hell, the could be nice plugs










_Modified by KoolAidKid at 8:09 PM 5-15-2004_


----------



## a1ajk (Apr 26, 2005)

Sry to bump this


PFR7Q does exist, its used in RS6 (03-04) vw part # 101-000-063-ac (~$19 each CDN $)


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^lol this thread was dead for over 6 years!


----------



## 04turboDUB (Sep 14, 2005)

*Its alive again...*

Doing the plugs in my wife's stock 1.8 wolfsburg... Going with the BKR6Es... I ran the BKR7Es on my 1.8 with GIAC hammer, ko4, full stainless TB, TBI and DV relocator kit, vr6 MAF, TT225 injectors, TT exhaust manifold and it seems to be doing well... I just had it chipped and have been babying her but am getting some pinging so the shop said i need the 4 bar FPR... Dont know how i missed that during my research... hopefully this goes well after i get my FPR in wednesday. I have been babying her for nearly 2 months now trying to hook up with the GIAC tuner... still can't rip on her... :beer:


----------



## Mr_Rizzles (Mar 24, 2017)

not_too_shabby said:


> I have read this thread and I still don't know what is one temp range COLDER than the stock NGK PFR6Q?


Heat range is the spark plugs ability to dissipate heat to the engine block. Cold plugs are meant for hotter running engines and hot plugs are meant for colder running engines. A good trick to see if the plug is hot or cold is by comparing the length. Colder plugs are a little longer since it has more insulation/ surface are to spread the heat out, while the hotter ones are shorter and keep the heat in a more confined space. Going far more colder than what the manufacture or the engine was tuned to will actually take away power. You want to stay with in that sweet zone which is usually one step colder unless a tuner recommends a specific range.


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Mr_Rizzles said:


> Heat range is the spark plugs ability to dissipate heat to the engine block. Cold plugs are meant for hotter running engines and hot plugs are meant for colder running engines. A good trick to see if the plug is hot or cold is by comparing the length. Colder plugs are a little longer since it has more insulation/ surface are to spread the heat out, while the hotter ones are shorter and keep the heat in a more confined space. Going far more colder than what the manufacture or the engine was tuned to will actually take away power. You want to stay with in that sweet zone which is usually one step colder unless a tuner recommends a specific range.


Lol, the post you are replying to is almost 14 years old. I'm guessing he got his answer.


----------



## GermanPOS1.8T (Aug 26, 2019)

not_too_shabby said:


> I have read this thread and I still don't know what is one temp range COLDER than the stock NGK PFR6Q?


PFR7B. Set of four, part # 4853










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I persist switched to non-insulated

.025 gap









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GermanPOS1.8T (Aug 26, 2019)

Vegeta Gti said:


> I persist switched to non-insulated
> 
> .025 gap
> 
> ...


Those are 2 ranges colder right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

